# Do they make?



## detroit_fan (Jun 14, 2010)

Do they make a bachmann dcc n scale ready to run set? My firend bought the ho scale set and it came with the bachmann e z command dcc, do they make a n scale kit like that anywhere? 

Thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Apparently one. The Acela.


----------



## detroit_fan (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks T-Man. That one doesn't come with the dcc controller though. My buddy got a ho set with the e z command controller for like $130 @ hobby lobby and i was hoping i could pick up something similar just in n scale but apparently not, I can't find one anywhere. Maybe i'll just buy the ez command separately then find some dcc locomotives.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

and thats a good thing IMO. i really don't like the EZ system due to all the shortcomings as far as programming and addresses. classic example of "you get what you pay for". at 100-120 for good used Digitrax or NCE i wouldn't waste money on EZ system. once you get serious you will eraliE you need to have good system anyways


----------

